# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Logitech G9 Laser Mouse

## webmaster3386

​ Là loại chuột USB có dây đặc biệt dành cho chơi game tốc độ cao 1000lần/giây. Với độ phân giải cao lên đến 3200 dpi giúp cho việc di chuyển cực kỳ nhanh khi chơi các loại game hạng nặng cần có độ chính xác cao và tốc độ. 
Đèn LED hiển thị trên thân chuột và bạn có thể sử dụng G9 thuận tiện hơn khi thiết lập 5 tùy chọn khác nhau về độ phân giải, tốc độ di chuyển cũng như màu đèn LED khác nhau. Bánh xe cuộn 4 chiều trên thân G9 được thiết kế theo công nghệ MiroGearTM tạo cảm giác trơn tru hơn khi cuộn trang trong quá trình lướt web. 
Sàn phẩm có thêm một lớp vỏ riêng biệt nên bạn có thể gỡ ra hay gắn vào tùy vào kích cỡ của bàn tay tạo cảm giác thoải mái khi sử dụng.
*Performance*


*Interchangeable Grips*: Thiết kế vừa vặn với bàn tay tạo cảm giác thoải mái nhất cho người sử dụng, giúp cho việc di chuyển nhanh hơn và cuộn trang một cách dễ dàng.*3200 dpi laser engine with Full-Speed USB*: Kết nối nhanh USB cùng với độ chính xác cao khi chơi Game với tốc độ xử lý cao nhất lên đến 3200 dpi.*Game settings to go*: Lưu được 5 tùy chọn khác nhau theo sở thích người dùng bao gồm các thiết lập trên bàn phím, điều chình độ phân giải, đèn LED hiển thị mà không cần phải thiết lập lại khi sử dụng trên PC khác.

*Control*


*MicroGear™ Precision Scroll Wheel*: Sử dụng công nghệ MiroGearTM cho độ chính xác cao trong khi click và cuộn nhanh đến các vị trí, giảm thiểu độ ma sát khi di chuyển.*Adjustable sensitivity*: Điều chỉnh tốc độ di chuyển thuận tiện từ 200 – 3200 dpi mà không cần cài đặt driver.*Weight tuning system*: Trọng lượng tối đa 28 grams, bạn có thể điều chỉnh trọng lượng nặng nhẹ khác nhau để có cảm giác thoại mái nhất cho mình.*Polytetrafluoroethylene feet*: Mặt dưới của chuột trơn bóng nên có thể di chuyển dễ dàng trên mọi bề mặt.

*Comfort and Convenience* 


*Custom-color LEDs*: Các đèn LED hiển thị độ nhạy và tùy chọn riêng của từng người với nhiều chế độ màu khác nhau.*More grip styles*: Tùy chọn với 2 kích cỡ khác nhau cho phù hợp với bàn tay lớn nhỏ khác nhau.

*Đặc tả sản phẩm* 


*Thông số kỹ thuật* 


*Độ phân giải*: 200–3200 dpi (Người dùng tự thay đổi tùy ý) *Xử lý ảnh*: 6.4 megapixels/second *Gia tốc* : 20 G *Tốc độ tối đa*: 45–65 inches/second (Tùy vào lót chuột)

* Tình trạng dễ điều khiển:*


* Định dạng dữ liệu USB*: 16 bits/tia *Phản hồi cổng USB* : Lên tới 1000 reports/second *Chế độ ngắt (Sleep)*: Disabled Đèn hiện thị tốc độ hiệu chỉnh độ nhạy của chuột, phân giải màu

*Độ lướt* 


Hệ số năng động trong khi ma sát (μk): .09** Hệ số tĩnh học của ma sát(μs): .14** Độ nặng: lên tới 28 grams

*Độ bền* 


Nút bấm (trái/phải): 8 triệu clicks Di chuyển: 250 km

----------

